# Game Thread: 1/29: Bulls vs. Timberwolves, 7:30p.m.



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

<object id="W479e925232959b5a" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/479e925232959b5a" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/479e925232959b5a" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>

vs.

<object id="W479e92824f5a837d" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460996e228ce22bd/479e92824f5a837d" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460996e228ce22bd/479e92824f5a837d" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*01/29: Chicago Bulls vs. Minnesota Timberwolves*

Bet!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I have a bad feeling about the Telfair/Jaric/Jefferson trio (not in that order).

That being said, Bulls win by 7.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

King Joseus said:


> I have a bad feeling about the Telfair/Jaric/Jefferson trio (not in that order).
> 
> That being said, Bulls win by 7.


Gordon's still not 100 percen, and probably won't play - does that change your mind?



> Ben Gordon shot some free throws left-handed and participated in defensive drills Monday at the Berto Center, but he didn't sound very optimistic about his chances of playing tonight against Minnesota.
> 
> The Bulls' leading scorer has missed the past three games with a sprained right wrist, and the team scored just 77 points in each of the last two contests (both losses).
> 
> "I'm feeling better," Gordon said. "I was able to do a little more ballhandling and close layups and stuff like that. I still can't really shoot with it. I want to come back when it's 100 percent so I don't have to worry about it in the back of my mind."


There's a preview of the game plus more on the injuries here.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

A preview from KC:



> Saying his first month as Bulls coach has run a gamut of feelings from "exhilarating" to "depressing" to "fun," Jim Boylan cracked wise about his days assisting Jud Heathcote at Michigan State.
> 
> "Jud had an expression: 'If it wasn't for those games, this would be a pretty good job,' " Boylan joked Monday. "Sometimes those get in the way."
> 
> ...


Timberwolves might not provide relief for Bulls


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I'm not holding my breath on this one....then again I wouldn't hold my breath on ANY Bulls' games anymore. It's looking like Garnett for Jefferson was a great trade by the T Wolves. 23 vs 30+, and same production? Hmmm, looks like a no brainer to me.


----------



## bullscynic (Dec 19, 2007)

The Timberwolves record doesn't mean a thing. I wouldn't doubt we get blown out in this one.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I don’t care who is healthy on that team and who is not, but Bulls need to destroy Minnesota (at least +20) and embarrass McHale, as often, as possible. That stubborn MF, is guilty like hell, that KG is not wearing Bulls uniform.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Some news:

No Joe Smith, Noah's starting, Ben Wallace is moving to Power Forward - that's according to CLT via a friend of mine in Chicago.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

We are getting damn close to needing both of these games to make a push for the play offs. 

Go Bulls.

Thabo goes for 30. (Too much cool aid)


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Go bulls! Starting in a bit.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Starting lineup is about to begin!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F- Noce
F- Noah
C- Big Ben
G- Thabo
G- Kirk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

GREAT to see Noah in the starting lineup


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Keys to win the game: 

Get the boards
Control the beast Al Jefferson


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Got a live shot from the game guys!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben Wallace is "Boylan's man"


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo gets the tip, haha


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hinrich chucks a 3, misses it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo gets the board on the other end


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Smith out with flu


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Great pass from Noah to Big Ben, big ben loses it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Smith out with flu, al jefferson misses against big ben


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo nice drive for the layup


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Jefferson nice jumper for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk an airball jumper


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Keys to win the game:
> 
> Get the boards
> Control the beast [strike]Al Jefferson[/strike] Marko Jaric


Fixed. :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Al Jefferson another baseline jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ever feel like you are talking to yourself sometimes? haha Noce to the line for two- makes the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce misses the second ft, timberpups board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min with the ball, attempt the jumper and it's in by McCant


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce to Noah for the nice dunk! Great finish over Al


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

layup by min, missed shot by bulls, min missed 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah to Thabo nice move for 2!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Al Jefferson gets it stolen from him, thabo tries a layup, misses, noah for the board and 2 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

turnaround throwshot by Al, haha


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

It'd be mighty nice if I could be watching this right now instead of sitting around with nothing to do.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball, hinrich misses a jumper around screen


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

missed 3 by min


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce drills a 3, rolls around


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min turns it over right to big ben... good movement finally to noce for a missed 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

5:59 12-10 bulls lead


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min timeout by the way


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

slow game so far but i like what i see from Noah and Thabo


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min timeout by the way... zzz


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

both teams seem to be settling for jumpshots except for Thabo


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we need some asian cheerleaders


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we're shooting 46% they're shooting 56% 

Noah steals the ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce misses a turn around hook


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Telfair with a terrible 3 shot that was an airball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah jumper misses big ben the board, griffen to come in. Noce hits a 3.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Al Jefferson NICE move! He was fouled too. 2 points and 1.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Griffen in for Thabo


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

13-15 bulls lead with 4:10 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big ben was fouled inside


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Missed jumper by min, bulls ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce ANOTHER 3, jeeeeesus


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

13-18 bulls lead with 3:15 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

baseline jumper good for min


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce starts to drive but dishes it out to kirk and he hits a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Min misses a 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk misses a jumper around the screen, min the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

McCants another missed 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

15-21 1:58 left with bulls on top


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I miss you Gordon!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls lose the ball, that was on griff


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

3 from the win by min, min board, noce steals the ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

griff posts up, misses, gets the board, finally big ben with the missed turn around jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min alot of passing, settle for a terrible jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

woohooo Antoine Walker! Tyrus Thomas comes in.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce horrible fade away airball.

21-15 bulls lead after the first quarter


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

so far so good i think, we need to stop settling for jumpers though


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we need to put them away in the 2nd quarter!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce with 10 points so far


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk with a 3 also.

Gray is in the game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min shooting 39% bulls 35% 

Aaron Gray is in! 

:lol: who woulda guessed Antoine walker chucks a 3, misses. 
min gets it back and hits a jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus goes inside and is fouled. to the line for a pair.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus makes the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

misses the second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min jumper goes in... this is getting boring


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus a jumper over Walker and he misses it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

shoulda posted up Tyrus

A 3 by min


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce wide open 3 goes in and out


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron Gray for 2 and 1!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice post up Aarong Gray. Like Shaq in his prime baby. Gray makes the FT. Kirk goes out Thabo comes in.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min ball again


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

3 second on griffen, min makes the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min ball again, walker drives in and misses the shot. he's fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Antoine makes 1/2 at the line. Noce the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce with 10/4... offensive foul on thabo


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

draaaaaaging on


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Green jumper is drained


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus jumper bounces out, sucks


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus draws a charge, 8:51 left 26-25 timberwolves lead


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

timeout and commercial


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

here we go struggling again :sigh:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

The Bulls. Where loses against the worst teams in the league happen. :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Now they're showing a picture of Johnny Red Kerr in a kilt :no:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Stacey King!

Tyrus nice jump hook, bulls up by 1.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray steals the ball. griffen loses the ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aaron gray the stupid foul on the fast break.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

it goes in and he goes to the line to make the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo with the ball 29-27 min lead with 8:01. 

Nice spin move by Aaron Gray. He's fouled.

Thabo with it, and griffen loses it.

Green is fouled on the fast break.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Smith bleeding from his eye, ouch


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Big Ben back in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Min makes both of the FT's. Min up by 4.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

griff jump hook, missed, ben wallace board, loses the ball. 

min jumper by green.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus thomas to post up

foul on min. on brewer.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce almost throws it away, missed kirk jumper, he's 1-8 Fg. min misses the fast break. Noah in the game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah with the ball in the post... passed to griffen and he stepped on the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min 33 bulls 27 with 6:13 left. griffen steals the ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce nice pass from big ben on the drive. he's fouled.
min 33 bulls 27 timeout


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls are looking horrible right now on offense, they don't know what they are doing out there without their scorers


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

outscored 18-6 in this quarter


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce to the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

misses the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

makes the second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon, deng, smith are greatly missed. 

Al jefferson just mugged by big ben.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk travels. :lol: 

come on guys it's not the YMCA


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min around the screen and the jumper is short


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo drives and passes it out to no one. rescued by big ben. thabo for a long 2.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Brewer around a screen jumper is an airball. min 33 bulls 30 with 4:23 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk fouled by telfair, now a Technical on telfair


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

that was overkill 

:rofl: Victor in the game, didn't know he was still on our roster

Kirk makes the first and second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Min loses it out of bounds and bulls ball. 

Thabo for a long 2, nice pass by victor!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Block by Wallace! Foul on gerald green.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

that was one wicked eye injury


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk makes both ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min 33 bulls 37 with 3 min left

min missed the shot. kirk was fouled again. timeout called on the floor.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

commercial break.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Where is Al Jefferson?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

it's official, we suck. 

kirk misses the first, makes the second.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

telfair misses a 3, board by al and he makes a hook for two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk misses a jumper right away and al jefferson tips in the ball on the other end


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah to the lane and he hits a hook shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

another missed 3 by min, they want us to win. min steals the ball on the weak victor pass

min misses another 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls make a 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lmao foul on jefferson, victor fell on his face


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

victor to the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min 37 bulls 42 with 30 seconds left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

victor makes 1/2 at the line


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce in for big ben


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we're hanging in there with the minnesota timberwolves :clap:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

come on min shoot another 3

damn no another missed jumper.

hinrich drive missed, out to noce, doesn't shoot in time. wasn't going in anyway.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min 37 bulls 43


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

halftime!! go bulls :cheer:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Everything Is Good, Everything Is Groovy, It's A Great Day!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ugly game, both teams are shooting themselves out of it.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

wow. best play by play on the internet


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min 40% fg bulls 38% fg


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> wow. best play by play on the internet


You should've seen the thread where we both were here all game!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> You should've seen the thread where we both were here all game!


28 pages of pure bliss and teamwork! :clap2:

I think I'm Johnny Red Kerr and you're stacy king. :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Mike Wilheim: "Keep up the good work team" at halftime... WHAT?! :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min ball. jeff with the ball, out to telfair for a missed 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

TELFAIR is a chucker, geez


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

WOW telfair is 1/11 from 3 point range


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich drives, thabo a 3 and there was a 3 sec violation.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

telfair chucks up another shot. he makes it in this time and goes to the line. makes the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey Timberwolves! Throw The Ball To Al Jefferson And You Win!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Min steal the ball and thabo blocks the ball on the fast break, nice!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min jumper from the left side goes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo around a screen and hits an 18 footer


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce fouls a min player on the drive. he's going to the line for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min 43 bulls 45 with 9:43 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Big ben gets the ball in the post, loses it, and is fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball, kirk drives, misses it and NOAH for the great board. Good job man!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

McCants knocks one home.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

is joe smith also injured?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls miss a jumper and jefferson gets the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Al jefferson misses a close shot, noah the board. bulls ball and noce gets the drive for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min 45 bulls 49, min shot was too strong they get the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Minnesota travels.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

that was telfair with the travel


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noah misses the layup and mccants makes a layup on the other end


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce runs with the ball and loses it. he gets called for a foul.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

McCants step back jumper. 

Kirk hinrich for two!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Telfair misses another 3 right away.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah for a dunk and 1!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Naoh with a double double, he misses the FT though


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ben wallace called for a hold


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Mccants is getting hot, another 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice kirk jumper, min 51 bulls 55 with 5:30 left in the 3rd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

telfair drives and gets 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo top of the circle jumper and it doesn't go in. min gets the board but they go out of bounds. bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

timeout and commercial break.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min 53 and bulls 55 with 5:10

all jefferson is 6/10 with only 1 shot in the 3rd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball... kirk out to thabo. missed jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jefferson a double double


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on noce for grabbing on someones shirt


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Mccants to the line and makes both


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk nice drive and layup


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

timeout minnesota 57 - 55 bulls lead with 4:18 left

commercial break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

come on bulls you gotta pull away don't let them hang around!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm sticking by my word, earlier i said if we don't get a good lead and keep it in the second quarter, we lose. So I say we lose.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Min ball, they have it and offensive foul, bulls ball. it was on Gnomes.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce a nice jumper for 2 with a foul! Mccants second foul.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

makes the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

al jeff turn around hook doesn't go in, noce misses a post up shot and min ball shot and blocked by big ben.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

griff with the ball and hinrich gets an easy layup from the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jefferson powers a shot in! 57 - 62 bulls lead


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich another long 2 and he's hawt


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

here comes antoine walker


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

jump hook by min and the big board by noah, bulls with it, griff goes in to the post and gets fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

here comes antoine walker, grif to the line.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

he misses the first and makes the second.

tyrus in for noah (13 boards).


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mina 57 bulls 65 1:42 left in the third


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min jumper missed big ben the rebound. noce drives to the hoop and gets fouled. goes to the line for 2.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray in for wallace. Noce makes both Ft's. he's got 18 points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls lead by 10. min drives and is fouled by hinrich.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

actually foul on aaron gray


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min makes both ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min 59 bulls 67 with 1 min left. noce with the ball. step back jumper missed.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min miss and hinrich with the fast break, he's fouled. foul on floyd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich to the line. victor in the game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich makes the first and second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk with 21 points, oh let's trade him 

foul on victor


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

smith with his eye bandaided up, to the line, he misses 1/2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk the off balance shot misses and tyrus and victor help put it back in!

71 - 62 bulls lead. 4th quarter up next.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

commercial break. we might actually have this game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls with it, hinrich to gray, nice hook shot!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

McCants over Victor for a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray in the post, out to victor for a long 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

McCant misses a 3. They get the board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bad pass by min and then kirk steals out to tyrus for the jam!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

5 assts by kirk

mccant with the outside jumper

min 66 bulls 77 9:45 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray in the post, goes for a hook but is fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gray makes both Ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min ball, al jeff on kirk and kirk is called for the foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

walker hook blocked by tyrus


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min board and they have it, floyd for a 3, missed.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min board. foye with it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

no idea what just happened, timeout though. 66 79 bulls lead with 8:48 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

it's going to be min ball i think though


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk is ballin


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

antoine walker to the line, he misses the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

makes the second


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min 67 bulls 79 with 8:37 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ball to tyrus, he misses the close shot. another shot by griff missed but tyrus slams it down


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

al jeff posts up spin move on big ben and missed.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich dribbles and spins and hits the jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus is like an airplane flying u there. min to the line. they made one.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Al jefferson 15 pts 11 rebs


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mccants lost it and the bulls lose it griff on the fast break and misses but big ben gets it and slams it down!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min jumper missed


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

griffen drives near the key and shoots but misses and is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

griff makes 1/2 ft's

he gets his own board

:lol: clever fox

hinrich from 15 is missed, foul on victor crapyapa


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

telfair a jumper in front of big ben


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

victor drives towards the basket and is mugged


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

69 86 bulls lead 5:64 left in the game


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

we need asian cheerleaders!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk, thabo, noce and noah the great games tonight


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> we need asian cheerleaders!


why that?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich 23 noce 18 noah thabo 10


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bullsger said:


> why that?


they're freaking HOT! :cheers:


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> kirk, thabo, noce and noah the great games tonight


that's right


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min makes both ft's, tyrus blocked by al jeff, victor out to kirk and kirk for a 3!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

are you the only active tonight?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min a long 2, nice jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

al jefferson fouls tyrus on the rebound


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bullsger said:


> are you the only active tonight?


pretty much, haha.

Tyrus makes the first FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

makes the second FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min 73 bulls 91 4:29 left, i smell big macs. min jumper missed and tyrus the rebound


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

victor hits a jumper and gets all net


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice ball fake and score by min for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

whoa big ben the long jumper doesn't go in :sigh:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk steals from al jeff kirk on the fast break passes out to victor for 2


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

liekomgj4ck said:


> pretty much, haha.
> 
> Tyrus makes the first FT


Some of us can't see the game. I had the dis-pleasure of watching the Bucks/Nets.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Looks good tonight...looks like a win :clap2::cheers:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

al jeff slams it in on the other end


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I just turned on the adio feed - VK with 11 points!!!!! Wow.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

all jeff makes the FT, 20 points for him


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

al jeff for a spin move and tyrus the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk drives nice try but misses, gets fouled though.

78 95 with 2:20 left.

Bulls win :cheers:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I want a big mac!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

narek said:


> Some of us can't see the game. I had the dis-pleasure of watching the Bucks/Nets.


I can't see it, too. I only following it via ESPN gamecast and ESPN 1000 radio. Can't watch the games here at germany, :sad:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I shoulda took jon up on that bulls ticket for tonight, :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk 26 points

the trade kirk threads better f***in stop


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk makes 1/2 at the line


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm more active on another Bulls board...:yay:

Bulls 95 T'wolves 78


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

78 96 bulls win 2 minutes left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thabo fast break but he misses it because he was pushed


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

doleac misses the hook and tyrus grabs the board


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls jumper missed, that was nicholas

min makes a jumper and is fouled


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min makes the ft, crowd wants the big macs!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> kirk 26 points
> 
> the trade kirk threads better f***in stop


I never thought a Kirk trade was a good idea


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls turn it over, foul on the bulls- nichols


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nichols another jumper missed. min made the FT's by the way.

Another foul on the bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

crowd really upset, they want big macs


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

min makes both ft's


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:lol: minnesota actually playing defense now

Stacey King calling him out. I love it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls win! :cheer:


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls 96 Wolves 85:clap2::yay:

win # 18


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lol apparently the game finished with a score of 96-96 i'm confused


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

obviously it was just a mistake on comcast


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> lol apparently the game finished with a score of 96-96 i'm confused


:lol:


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Yippie. Bulls win.

Khryapa got minutes??? well he seemed to play well going by the box score but it was unexpected to see him on the floor.

Some good performances there though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i swear to god it just said minnesota 96 bulls 96 final score on comcast :lol:


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> i swear to god it just said minnesota 96 bulls 96 final score on comcast :lol:


I don't :lol: at you.

I believe you that the score was 96-96 on comcast...I only :lol: about a final score 96-96


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Once again, it's sad to get boos after missed shots when the Bulls were sitting at 96 points with two minutes to go in the game.

Adrian Griffin turnovers and Tyrus Thomas missed 22 footers equals a city weighing 10,000 less lbs. :biggrin:


----------



## bullscynic (Dec 19, 2007)

McDonald's paid em off because they don't want to give away free Big Macs. There's no way the Bulls were that bad in the final 2 minutes of the game. They only let a 16 point lead be cut down to 11 within the final 2 minutes. :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bullscynic said:


> McDonald's paid em off because they don't want to give away free Big Macs. There's no way the Bulls were that bad in the final 2 minutes of the game. They only let a 16 point lead be cut down to 11 within the final 2 minutes. :biggrin:


it got really bad because Min actually started playing tough defense, it was really weird


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

bullscynic said:


> McDonald's paid em off because they don't want to give away free Big Macs. There's no way the Bulls were that bad in the final 2 minutes of the game. They only let a 16 point lead be cut down to 11 within the final 2 minutes. :biggrin:


It's quite sad that the fans get louder for the Dunkin Donuts race or for a $3 sandwich than they do for the team they paid $10s or $100s to see.

I suppose its a good business model. I'll sell you a ticket for $100 to enter a raffle to win 1 or 2 $0.50-$3.00 prizes. People like "free" stuff.


----------

